# Anyone want to fight me?



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Come on, I'm sure there's loads...

Toon Army Dubai My Brute


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Good find mate.... 

Nice wee site for skiving


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Come on, I'm sure there's loads...
> 
> Toon Army Dubai My Brute


Noooooooooooo...lol....


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Come on, I'm sure there's loads...
> 
> Toon Army Dubai My Brute


ok i was beaten in like 5 mins..crap!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's just a great waste of time site!.... And I've now got 13 mates - as the only place I've advertised me is here, then can i suggest the following all know who they are....

Red Devil Dubai - that'll be Suey then!
Future con - D-Xpat
entor 12 ????
Raptor1 ????
Glasceb - as it says on the tin!
hhaeytert ?????
ambovvered - great name - no idea!
okoose ??????
FTM-SAFC - Not a mackum!!!!!
Nickel88 - as it says on the tin too!
It only shows me the first 10!!!!

So comeon then...

Who are ya????


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

:boxing:You need to ask?? :wave:


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

KAPOOOOOM!.........Hi....its me......THUMP!.......Where has everyone gone!......PUNCH!...........I am at a friends place, so thought I would........EEEEEYAAAA!..(karate kick)...pop in and leave a message.....jab!.... as I dont have the internet any more...I miss you guys....!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's just a great waste of time site!.... And I've now got 13 mates - as the only place I've advertised me is here, then can i suggest the following all know who they are....
> 
> Red Devil Dubai - that'll be Suey then!
> Future con - D-Xpat
> ...



Andy,you are so wrong,am not red devil dubai, how can i be, with all my hate for the red devils..I am ''ambovvered'' but I dont know how to get back on as i didnt register..so i cant fight you no more, like I said ambovvered!!!!..lol...


----------

